# Weekly Competition 2013-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U' F2 U' R F2 U' R' U'
*2. *F2 U R' U2 R U R' U'
*3. *F' R2 F R' F R2 U2 F2 U'
*4. *F' R2 U2 R F R F' U
*5. *R2 U' F' R U2 R' U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L' F D2 B U R' B2 U L' D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2
*2. *B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 U2 L' B' U2 F L' U B2 L' U R2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L' U L' B2 L' B' R' U F U'
*4. *D2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' F R' U2 L2 F D L2 D2
*5. *B U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F L' D F R' F L D' B2 R2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 U2 L' F' R2 U R Fw' R' Fw2 U' Rw' Uw F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw D' U' Rw F R' U L2 D' Rw2 D F Rw2 B2 D
*2. *U L' Fw2 L R' Uw2 U L Rw' D' U' Fw' L Fw U Rw F' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 L R D' U B' R2 D2 Uw' L D' Fw2 R D F' Uw B' F2 Uw' U
*3. *Uw B' Fw Uw2 F' L D2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 Rw' U' L2 D' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 F Uw2 L' U' L' Fw L' Rw2 Fw' L' Uw2 B' Rw' D2 R2
*4. *F D2 Uw B' Fw' F' D' F2 R Uw U L2 B' Uw2 U' B L U2 B2 Rw R U F' L2 Rw B' F2 L B U F2 D Uw2 B2 F' Uw' U F2 R' U
*5. *Uw F' Rw U' F2 Uw2 R B F' Rw' F2 Uw' B F2 R2 F2 Uw2 L2 Rw R2 Uw2 B' Rw F' L' Uw2 L2 B R B' Uw2 L2 R2 D B' Fw Uw L2 U' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Dw U' Bw' Fw R2 B Uw2 B2 L2 U2 Bw2 Rw' B Dw Bw' F' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 Lw Rw' U2 Lw B2 L B2 Bw' U Lw2 Fw2 F2 D Bw2 Lw' R Uw' L2 F' D' L' Lw' B F Lw2 R' D2 Uw' U2 L R2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' Bw' Fw' F2 U'
*2. *Rw2 B Uw2 Rw Fw2 F2 L2 Bw Uw' Fw2 L2 U Fw' R D2 Uw U2 L2 F2 D Lw2 R' Fw Dw Uw2 L2 R2 F2 U' R B Bw Uw U' Rw' U' L2 R B' D2 Dw Uw' B D R Dw' B2 F' U' Fw' Lw F2 D B' L Fw R D' Dw' U
*3. *L Lw2 D2 Lw' Uw' U2 B2 Dw2 R U' B U2 Bw2 R' Dw' Lw2 B' Rw Fw2 Lw Rw R Uw Fw U' Lw' Rw' R2 Uw' Lw Dw F' U L' Dw Bw Dw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 F D U' Lw Bw2 D' B Rw R2 Bw2 L Lw Dw2 U B2 Fw2 L2 R' F U
*4. *Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw' R F2 D2 L Bw2 F2 L2 D2 Rw' B' U' Bw' Lw2 R' B L' F D2 L2 D2 L' Lw D' Dw' L2 Bw Fw' Dw' B Bw Lw R2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 L Fw Rw' D2 U B' Bw' F' R2 B2 F Uw B Fw L2 Bw Uw' U2 Fw Lw2 Bw'
*5. *Lw' Uw2 R Uw2 F Lw Rw' Bw' Dw' B' F2 D' Dw Rw Uw L' F2 D Dw' L2 Lw R2 Bw2 Fw2 F U' Lw Bw Lw' B' D' B' Lw2 Rw' Bw R F2 L' Lw2 Uw R' Fw2 D Dw2 U2 Bw' F2 D' Uw Lw' R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' B Bw2 Uw L' B2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U F 3U' 2L 3R2 2R2 2D2 3R' 2B 3F' 2L2 3R' B 3U U 2L 3R 2D2 L R B' 2F' F2 2R' B' 2D 3U2 2R' 3F2 3U' L' 2U2 2R 2U2 F2 L D2 2D' 3R2 2R 2D 2U 2B' D 2U' R2 2D2 B' 2F2 F L 2R2 2B' 2F' 2L 3R' R 2F' L 3F' 2F' 3U' U' 3R2 2U2 L 2F 2R2 D 2D2
*2. *2R F 2R B2 2B2 F 2L R 3U 2U 2F2 3R 3F R B' 2B' U2 R2 D' R' D 2D' 2B' F2 2D' 3F 3U F' U B' 2D 2L 2R2 R2 B' U2 2L' R2 D L R' 3F 2F2 2R 3U 2F 2L 2U B U R2 D 2U2 2B 3F2 R2 2B' 2L2 B 3U2 3F 3U' U2 B L 2L 2F' F R' 2B
*3. *2U' L2 D' 3R' U 3F' 2F' 2U' B' 3U U' R2 2B' U2 F 2D2 R F' 2D 2L B 2L' D2 2U' B2 2L' U' 2R' R2 F 2L2 B 3U' B 3F 2F D 2U2 U L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2D' 3U' U2 R 3F2 2F D2 B 2F' 3U L' 3F 2L' 2B2 D2 L R' U 2L2 B' D2 B 3F2 3U 2B 3F2 2L'
*4. *B2 2R' F R' 2F2 D2 R B2 3R' 2U2 2B' R' D' 2D 3U' U 2L' 2R' 3U2 2R2 F' 3R 2F 2L2 U' B' 3F' 2F' 3R' 2R' 2D 3U2 2L 2U' 3R2 B2 L2 R' 2U B' 2B' 2R2 B2 2B' F R' D 2D' 3U 2R2 2F2 2D 2B' L2 3R' B' 2D' 2B' R' 2D R 2B' U2 L 2B' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2U' F
*5. *3R F2 2R2 2D2 3R' 3U' 2L' 2B' 3U 2U' L 3R2 2B' 2F' 3U L2 U2 L2 2L2 B F 2L' 2U2 L2 3F2 R' 2U2 U 2L' B' 2R2 B 3F' 2F2 2R2 B L2 3R 3F2 2L2 R B2 2L2 3R2 R' 3U2 2B F2 2U' B F2 2R 2B F 2R2 U' 3F' 2D 2B F2 3U2 2U2 2R R 2F' 2D' L' 3F 2D' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F L 2L' 3D' 3L 2D 2L D2 2U' 2L2 R2 3B2 2F2 2R2 R 2F2 R' 3D' 2R2 U' 3R 3F 2R' 3B2 2U2 B 2L2 D' 2D L' 3D' 3L 2U2 3L' 3F2 2F 2R2 3U2 3L 3B' U' 2L2 3R' 2R' 3B 2D2 3D' U' 2F' F2 U2 2B2 2F' R 3D' 3R' 2F' 2D 2L2 B2 2D2 3R' 2R' 2D R2 3D2 3L2 3U 2B 3L 2U 2L 2R' R2 3F2 3U U2 B2 D' 3R' R2 F 2L' 3D 2L' 3F2 U' 3B2 L2 2F2 2R 3U U' 2F 3U 3B2 2F2 D 3L F'
*2. *F' D2 3D2 3L2 U' 2L' R 2U U' 3L B 3B2 3U2 3R 2D' U 2B2 3R2 2U' L 2L' 3R R' U 3L' 3U2 3L2 2D2 2F 3U2 2R 3B L 3L 3R' B' U' 3F2 2U' B 3R2 3F 2R 2D2 3B' R' D L2 2B' U2 2B 3D' 3U' B 2L' 2B' 3L' 3R 2U2 U' F 3R 3B2 3D U2 3B' D 3D 2B' 2F2 3L' 2F 2U' L' D 3U2 2R 3D 2B 2D2 B 3B 3F 2R B 2L' 3R R' 2F' L' U 3F 2R' 3U 2B 3R 2D2 B' 3B' 2R
*3. *D2 3U 3L R' 3D2 B2 F2 2D 2U' 3R' 2R2 2F L 3D 2B' 2F L 2R F 2R' 3D 2L 3U 2B' F' D2 R 3F2 2U2 L 2F D' 2D R D' 2R' 2B D2 3B' F' 3U' U' 3F2 2D 3U2 2U 2B2 F2 2L' 3R2 3D 3F2 2F 3R 2U' L 3R2 2D' 3D' 3U 3F' 2L' 3R2 D 2B' F2 2U' 3B' 2F' 2R R2 2U 3B 2F D2 2D' 2U' B' 2B 2D 3F' F' 3L 2B 2F2 F2 2R' B 3L2 3F 3D' 2U 2R' R' 2F' D 3D L2 3U 3L
*4. *B' 3F 3U 2R2 3D' R' 2F2 3U2 B U 2F U2 3F F2 U L' F2 3D2 B' R' U' 2L 2B 3B D' 2B' 3B 3L 3U 2L2 R' D2 F 2L2 R' 2F 3R U2 L2 2L' D' 3U2 2U F' 2L2 3D 3L' 2R2 3B' 3F' F2 3R 2B F2 D L2 3D L' 3D' U2 F' 3U2 2B U2 2R D' 3R 2B' 3U L U2 R 3F' 3L' 3D2 3B D' 3B F' 2R 3D B D 2F' L' D' 3F2 2R 3F' D2 3U2 3B' 2U R' 2D2 3B2 L' 3L2 3D2 U'
*5. *3L R2 3B' 2F 3D L2 2L' 2R2 3B2 2L2 F U' B' 3F' 3U' 3L D 2U 3L 2F 2L2 3L2 3R 2R2 2F 3D 3U 2R2 2B 2F' D' B D 2U2 2F 2L U' 3R 3B L' 3R 3U' 2B 2D' 2L' 2D L' 3U' 3F2 3U' B2 F 3R 2U2 B 3B' 3R2 3F 2L2 2F' F2 2L' 3R' B 2F2 2R 2B' F' 2R2 F D2 3F 3U2 2F 3R' U 2F' L 2R 2B F2 2L 3R' 2D' 3B2 3U2 2F 2D2 3F2 F 3L 3R' 3D' 3L' R 3U L' 2L 2F' 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F' R2 F U' F' U2
*2. *F' U2 R2 F' U R' U' F' U'
*3. *F2 R F' U2 F' R F' R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B' U2 L' R' F' U L' D' B F'
*2. *D F2 U L' F L2 D' B D R D2 L U2 D2 L' U2 R L2 D2 L
*3. *R2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 D F2 U B2 U L U' R D L' F U R F D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Rw U' Fw2 Rw' R' B2 Fw' L' Fw2 U' R' F' Uw' Fw' D2 Uw U2 B2 Fw Uw2 Rw R2 Fw F2 D2 L2 Uw' F D Uw B F Uw R' B' Rw D B' R
*2. *D2 B U' B' D' Uw U B' L' Uw2 L2 Rw D2 Rw2 D Rw2 D2 R' D2 F' U R2 Uw B' Uw' F2 U2 L Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 U' B D2 L2 R D L D2
*3. *B' R' Uw' R F' R2 F Rw2 B Fw2 Uw' L Fw F L' B' F2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' D' L' B' F' D2 U' L' U Fw L2 Fw2 L' Fw' F' Rw2 D Fw' D' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw D' Lw2 R D2 U Lw' Uw2 R' D Dw2 Fw' L' Rw' B2 L B Bw' D' L Lw D Dw Fw Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw' F L Lw' B2 Dw Rw2 B R F L2 Lw B2 Bw Fw2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 Lw' Dw' L2 R D' U' R' Fw D2 Fw' Dw' U' Rw'
*2. *F' Rw' R2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw Bw2 Dw Uw' Fw' L2 R Fw L' R2 Bw D2 Fw2 L' Lw Rw' B2 L2 Rw Fw2 R2 B' Bw' F Uw R Fw' Rw U' Fw' L Fw R2 F D2 Lw2 Rw' Fw' Dw Fw' L2 Bw' Lw2 R2 F L U' Fw F' L' Lw D Uw B'
*3. *Lw2 D2 Uw' Lw F Uw2 L' Fw' F D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 R2 U' B Fw R' Fw2 Lw B2 Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw' U' Rw2 Bw D R' Dw' B' Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw R' U Bw' U' L Lw U L' D2 Bw Lw B Bw2 Fw' Rw' U' L2 R2 Dw B2 Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 2R2 3U' F 2U' 2B 2F2 D' 3F F' U2 2L2 B U' L' 2R 2B2 F2 2R' U2 2F' U2 3F2 R2 2F2 3U L' R2 2F2 L' U 2B' 3U' 2U2 F' U' 2L 2R2 F L' D L2 3R2 2F2 L 2F' 2L2 F' D' L R2 2U' U2 2L2 R 3F 2R2 B' 2B2 R D 2R2 3F F2 3R2 2D2 F 2D L2 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' B2 3D 3F' 2U L' 3D' 2R 2B2 F D' U L D2 U B 3B 3F 3R 3F2 2F2 3D B' 3L B' 3D2 3F' 3L2 3B' 3F' 2U' 3B' 2U 3B2 U 2B2 3B 3F' L 2L2 U' L2 2R 2D' L2 3F R2 2F2 F' U 2F' D 3B2 F2 U B 2F2 2D2 3B2 3U' B 3B2 F' 2L2 2R' 2B2 F 2D2 2F' D2 L2 2F 3D 3R2 2F 3L B' 3R' R D2 F' 3R' 2R' 2U2 R2 2B' 3B2 3D2 2R' B 2U U 3F 2F2 2L2 3U 3L 2R' F 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 R' F U' L' F B U2 L F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 D F' L B' R2 D2 F2 L
*3. *D2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R F' L F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F U
*4. *D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L' D' B' L R F2 L' U L B
*5. *R2 B2 D L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R' B D R' F' L F'
*6. *B2 U L' B2 D' L' U2 R B L' U' F2 U2 F B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' R2
*7. *D L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L U L2 R' D F' D' L2
*8. *B' R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' F D R D' F R D' B U' B
*9. *R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L' R' F2 R D' U2 F2 L2
*10. *F D' F B' D F' R L U' L' F2 R2 F R2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L2 B2
*11. *U' R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 D B L2 R2 D' B L' R U B' U'
*12. *B R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F' R' U R' B L2 R F D' L R
*13. *R2 B' D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F L2 U2 R' U' F2 L' D2 R2 B2 U' F' L2
*14. *U2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B R2 B' D2 R B2 U' F' D' B' U2 B' R F
*15. *B2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' F L' U R U B L'
*16. *L2 D U B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 R U' L2 B' F' L2 D F' L' R2
*17. *R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' F' R2 U' L2 B D R2
*18. *R2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' F2 U' L' B' U' R' B'
*19. *L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U L2 F U' R' D2 U2 F U' B' D R'
*20. *U R2 U F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U F2 L' U2 F' R' U' B' D B F2 U'
*21. *F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R D' B2 L' B F' L
*22. *L' U2 L2 U' B' D' L' U F R' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R L2 B2 D2
*23. *U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L B' L' U' L D' L U' B F
*24. *D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R B D U' R' U F2 R U' B U'
*25. *F L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 U F L2 D U2 R' B2 R2 U2
*26. *F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 F' U L2 U2 B' L' B' F D2
*27. *D F' R' U L2 F' D L' D' R' F D2 F U2 B L2 U2 F L2 F2 U2
*28. *F2 R' L U F' R' D F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L2
*29. *F' B' R' U2 R2 F' L' F U L' U L2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 D L2 U2 B2
*30. *D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 B D2 L U B2 R2 F' D U F U2 B'
*31. *D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L' F' U B' D2 R D' U2 B' L2
*32. *D L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F2 U2 F L' U' L2 B2 D' R U2 B' U
*33. *U F B' D' B' R B' U2 F' R' B2 D R2 U2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2
*34. *D' F2 U F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R' F D2 F2 L' B' D' B R' U'
*35. *U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F L2 U L' R2 D2 R U' B' F'
*36. *L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B D U R' B' R2 B' F' U' B
*37. *R2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R B R' B' F2 L2 F2 U' B'
*38. *B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' D F U2 F' R' B' D U' F
*39. *B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L D' U' R B R' D2 B2 L R
*40. *U B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 B U' L D F R2 B2 F' R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F' R B2 U B' R2 B2 D B' U
*2. *U' B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U' B' U2 F D' B R2 B'
*3. *U R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 B' D' U B' F' U' B' L B2 R F
*4. *L R2 U2 L D2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R2 D' R' F2 D2 L2 R' F D' U L2
*5. *D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B L B F' D2 F L' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L B2 L U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' F2 R D L' U2 L' F D' R B2
*2. *B2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 F R' F2 L D' R2 F2 L' U2
*3. *F2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R F U' B F L U2 F2 D2 F
*4. *B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F2 L' R' F' D R B2 F2 D B' L'
*5. *B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F' L' F' D U B2 L D2 B R' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B D2 R U' L' U F L2 R2 D2 U F'
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U B L F' U2 L2 D B2 U2 F' L2
*3. *U' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D B R' F U2 L2 B D2 L' D2 U2
*4. *U2 B L2 B D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F R B2 D L2 F D U' F L D'
*5. *R2 F' D F U F U R' F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U L2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B L2 F' D' R' B' R2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U R F' U2 R' F R2 U'
*3. *D B2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 F' U2 L B' D' B U R B' F2 R2
*4. *Fw D' B Fw' F L' R2 U' Fw2 F L' D' U2 B F R2 Uw2 F' R' D2 Fw Uw U Fw2 Uw F' U B2 L Uw' B D' Uw B D' B' U' Fw D' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F' R F' R2 F' R2 F' U'
*3. *R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 D U L2 F' L' U' L F' D F' D2 L
*4. *F R2 B' L Rw R F2 D' Uw2 Rw' D Fw2 L U' L' U B Fw Uw B Fw2 Rw' B F' D' Uw' F U' B Rw R' B' Fw F2 D2 Uw Fw' F2 L2 R
*5. *Lw Dw U Rw Uw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 L Dw' L' B Bw' Rw2 R' B2 Bw Fw2 D Rw' Uw' L' Bw D Uw2 Bw2 Dw Lw Rw' B2 Fw' F Dw' F U2 B2 Bw D Uw Lw' Bw' Fw' Lw R2 Fw' Lw2 D Lw2 B2 D2 Fw2 U Lw' R2 Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U L R' B' U R' U l' b
*2. *U' B' L' R' B L R L l' b' u
*3. *U L R B' R L' R' B l' b u
*4. *R' U' L R' U' L' R' B' u
*5. *U B U R L' U' R' L B' l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2)
*2. *(4, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, -1) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 2)
*4. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, -2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' D L R U' R' D
*2. *U L' D' U L U L' U'
*3. *D R D U' R U D' U'
*4. *R' D' R L D L' U L'
*5. *L R D' R' L' R' D L'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 4, 2013)

*2x2* - 6.80, (4.86), 6.24, (10.29), 8.36 = *7.13*
*3x3* - 23.13, (20.92), 20.95, 25.59, (28.55) = *23.22*
*4x4* - 1:34.99, 1:37.33, (1:32.23), 1:42.06, (1:46.81) = *1:38.13*
*5x5* - (3.31.44), (2:44.21), 3:04.69, 3:21.53, 3:29.97 = *3:18.73*
*6x6* - (6:41.73), 6:41.26, (5:37.76), 6:16.58, 6:19.55 = *6:25.80*
*2x2 BLD* - 49.58, 56.82, DNF = *49.58*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, 3:12.31 = *3:12.31*
*Multi-BLD* - *2/2 (16:29)*
*OH* - (32.54), 57.05, 42.46, 46.82, (1:04.94) = *48.78*
*Feet* - 4:51.71, 4:08.93, 4:40.43, (3:40.68), (4:59.03) = *4:33.69*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:27.99*
*2-5 Relay* - *6:15.75*
*Pyraminx* - 15.19, (13.12), 15.37, (18.32), 15.33 = *15.30*
*FMC* - *50*


Spoiler



Scramble - B L2 F' D' R' B' R2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2

R U R U2 R2 U' R' F - Cross (8)
B L B' L' F' L F - First Pair (7)
L U' L' U D L D' - Second Pair (7)
L F L F' - Third Pair (4)
L2 U' L' U - Fourth Pair (4)
B' U' L' U L U' L' U L B - OLL (10)
L2 B D' B U2 B' D B U2 B2 - PLL (10)

Obviously Cross could have been better.. but overall I'm very happy with this solution


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 5, 2013)

*2x2:* (7.44), 6.44, (3.09), 5.84, 7.19 =* 6.49*
*3x3:* (18.94), 15.93, 15.10, (13.62), 17.93 = *16.32*
*4x4:* 1:45.05, (1:43.07), 2:10.90, (2:21.33), 2:18.32 = *2:04.76*
*3x3 OH:* 26.93, 31.53, (31.90), 28.16, (26.26) = *28.87*
*Square-1:* 26.87, (28.70), 22.71, 21.37, (18.64) = *23.65*


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 5, 2013)

*2X2X2*:10.61 11.49 11.51 (11.71) (10.44) = *11.20*
*3X3X3*:5: 24.14 25.82 (28.71) 25.48 (18.16) = *25.15*
*4X4X4*:4:36.18 4:01.69 (3:11.32) 3:25.21 (5:00.85) = *4:01.03*
*3X3X3 fewest moves*: 49 moves


Spoiler



scramble B L2 F' D' R' B' R2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2
U' D L' F L2 F2 // 2 X 2 X 2 *6 moves*
R' U2 B' // Preserve pair and make Xcross *3 Moves*
U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair* 4 moves *
U R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair *6 moves *
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // last pair *8 moves*
f'U'F U' F' U2 l // OLL *8 moves*
F2 R' F' U' F' U F R F' U2 F U2 F' U // PLL *14 Moves *
*49 moves a PB!*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2013)

Fewest moves solution:


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 F' D' R' B' R2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2
Solution: U' D L' F2 L2 F U B R2 B U B2 R' B U' R F U R U' R' F2 U' F L2 F' U F U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B

2x2x2: U' D L' F2 L2 F
2x2x3: U B premoves B2 U2 B
finish F2L: R2 B U B2 R' B U' R
OLL: F U R U' R' F'
PLL: F' U' F L2 F' U F U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U'
One move cancels.

Ugh - such a nice start, but no decent ending.


----------



## BoBiCa (Mar 6, 2013)

*3x3:* 27.36 27.82 (29.07) (18.74) 23.93 = 25.38
pyraminx: (10.85) (13.85) 12.60 11.96 11.79 = 12.21


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 6, 2013)

*2x2 : *(7.12), 5.44, (4.54), 4.67, 6.03 = *5.38*
*3x3 : *17.99, (22.80), 21.66, (17.18), 19.50 = *19.72*
*4x4 : *(1:07.64), 1:17.77, 1:20.15, 1:16.29, (1:23.52) = *1:18.07*
*5x5 : *2:14.19, 2:11.15, (2:23.39), 2:14.22, (2:09.73) = *2:13.19*
*6x6 : *(4:11.20), (3:34.81), 3:50.30, 3:49.92, 3:41.40 = *3:47.21*
*7x7 : *5:18.53, (4:56.27), (5:35.54), 5:20.86, 5:22.14 = *5:20.51*
*3x3 BLD : *4:33.59, DNF, 4:19.55 = *4:19.55*
*Multi BLD : 2/2 (13:31)*
*OH : *(1:18.77), 1:10.04, 1:17.35, 1:05.66, (1:04.63) = *1:11.02*
*MTS : *1:08.45, 1:06.91, 1:01.26, (1:31.00), (51.80) = *1:05.54*
*2-4 relay : 1:44.24*
*2-5 relay : 4:11.57 *
*Megaminx : *(1:47.02), (2:14.36), 2:11.34, 1:56.15, 2:00.81 = *2:02.77*
*Pyraminx : *7.95, (11.08), (5.86), 9.33, 10.89 = *9.39*
*Square-1 : *(32.96), 49.73, 48.96, (56.66), 37.97 = *45.55*


----------



## Username (Mar 6, 2013)

*2x2:* 
*3x3:* 
*4x4:*
*5x5:*


Spoiler: Pyraminx: 8.73



Average of 5: 8.73
1. 9.17 
2. 9.14 
3. (5.19) 
4. 7.88 
5. (9.88)





Spoiler: Megaminx: 2:24.89



Average of 5: 2:24.89
1. (2:12.89) 
2. 2:21.51 
3. (2:47.74) 
4. 2:35.52 
5. 2:17.64


*3BLD:*
*4BLD:*
*2BLD:*


Spoiler: OH: 49.34



Average of 5: 49.34
1. 49.61 
2. 50.37 
3. 48.04 
4. (51.80) 
5. (38.23) 

Only A-Perms 


*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*FMC:*
*MultiBLD:*


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 7, 2013)

*2x2:* 8.90, (15.33), 9.50, 9.37, (7.39) = *9.26*
*3x3:* 28.47, 24.67, (20.74), (28.63), 27.65 = *26.93*
*4x4:* (2:05.97), (1:39.52), 1:58.30, 1:47.19, 1:40.35 = *1:48.61*
*4x4 BLD:* 11:48.58, DNS, DNS = *11:48.58*(PB)


----------



## kasochi (Mar 7, 2013)

*2x2:* 3.69, 5.69, (5.98), (3.53), 5.83= *5.07*
*3x3:* (12.55), 15.70, (16.66), 12.85, 13.62 = *14.06*
*4x4:* (1:47.38), 1:32.14, 1:33.65, 1:44.52, (1:30.36) = *1:36.77*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*OH: *(31.80), 33.63, (58.35), 32.49, 50.85 = *38.99*
*2-4 relay: 2:05.16*
*3x3 Fewest Moves:*


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 8, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 8.45, (4.85), 5.92, 7.97, (9.78) = *7.45*
*3x3x3:* 22.52, 17.17, (16.72), 19.86, (22.70) = *19.85*
*4x4x4:* 2:16.06+, 2:28.10, (1:52.60), (2:42.54), 2:14.20 = *2:19.45*
*MultiBLD: 4/6 55:38.08*
*3x3x3 OH:* 33.42, 33.79, 34.03+, (39.41), (27.89) = *33.75*
*3x3x3 Feet:* (2:11.06), (1:34.17), 1:56.02, 1:44.67, 1:46.83 = *1:49.17*
*Megaminx:* 2:31.49, (2:28.26), 2:36.91, 2:40.29, (2:45.57) = *2:36.23*
*FMC: 46*


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: B L2 F' D' R' B' R2 F2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2
Solution: D L2 D2 L F’ L B’ L F2 R2 U’ B’ U2 R U’ B R2 B R2 B’ R B2 R’ B’ R B R’ B2 R B’ R’ B R B’ R’ B2 R2 D’ R U2 R’ D R U2 R2 F2

Premove: F2
2x2x3: D L2 D2 L F’ L B’ L F2
EO: R2 U’ B’ U2 R U’
2x3x3: B R2 B R2 B’ R B2 R’ B’ R B R’ B2
OLL: R B’ R’ B R B’ R’ B2 R2
PLL: D’ R U2 R’ D R U2 R2

The 2x2x3 were great, the rest was not so great. Still a PB as the two attempts I have done before this were both 47


----------



## gunner (Mar 9, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.93, (4.64), 4.72, (6.91), 5.03 = 4.89
*3x3:* (18.16), 15.71, 17.80, (12.16), 16.39 = 16.63
*4x4:* (49.74), 57.26, (1:10.87), 1:06.93, 54.94 = 59.71
*5x5:* 2:35.11, (2:59.74), (2:28.93), 2:33.78, 2:54.67 = 2:41.19
*3x3 OH:* 35.04, 35.64, 29.42, (37.39), (27.20) = 33.37
*2-4 Relay:* 1:30.81
*2-5 Relay:* 3:30.83
*Megaminx:* 1:44.74, 1:46.50, (1:52.54), (1:41.76), 1:52.45 = 1:47.90
*Pyraminx:* (9.44), (12.80), 11.39, 10.34, 11.31 = 11.01


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 9, 2013)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 26*



Spoiler



WTF 2x2x3: B2 U' D' L F'
2C2E: R' U R2 . B R' U B' U' B U2 B2

. = B' (B' R2 D2 L' F' L D2 R' B R' ) B

Solution: B2 U' D' L F' R' U R2 B2 R2 D2 L' F' L D2 R' B R' B2 R' U B' U' B U2 B2



*2x2x2:* 2.633, 2.756, 3.033, (2.409), (3.413) = *2.807*


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 9, 2013)

2x2: (8.33), 5.33, 7.26, (3.60), 7.67 = 6.75

3x3: (20.34), 16.27, 16.30, 14.44, (13.73) = 15.67

4x4: (1:19.94), 1:16.03, 1:17.23, (1:06.41), 1:07.54 = 1:13.60 

5x5: 

2-3-4 relay: 1:54.96

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:23.20


----------



## DuLe (Mar 10, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 6.81, 5.56, (3.88), (7.26), 6.09 = *6.15*
*3x3x3:* (19.97), 17.45, 19.96, (14.54), 19.91 = *19.11*
*4x4x4:* 1:36.93, (1:22.16), (1:42.12), 1:39.70, 1:22.35 = *1:32.99*
*5x5x5:* 3:13.51, 3:08.22, (2:54.28), (3:41.77), 3:33.00 = *3:18.24*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (DNF), (4:28.21), 3:23.97 = *3:23.97*
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.05, 47.71, (52.71), 49.57, (31.49) = *47.44*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:22.34, 3:31.48, (4:01.15), (3:15.60), 3:28.32 = *3:27.38*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:19.22, (1:02.45), 1:30.98, (1:32.56), 1:11.29 = *1:20.50*
*3x3x3 FM:* *41*
*2+3+4:* *2:06.81*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:28.04*
*Magic:* 3.96, (3.86), 5.45, (5.74), 4.40 = *4.60*
*Master Magic:* (8.22), 9.03, 8.90, (12.95), 8.46 = *8.80*
*Megaminx:* 3:41.59, (3:20.21), (3:56.73), 3:22.01, 3:37.54 = *3:33.71*
*Pyraminx:* 7.09, 5.80, 6.71, (4.82), (7.29) = *6.53*


----------



## okayama (Mar 10, 2013)

Couldn't enter my multi bld result, so here it is:

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 (60:00.00) Memo: 42~43 min or so.
3rd: 2CO, forgot to solve, 5th & 6th: edges-memo swapped, 7th: parity execution miss. F**k


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2013)

*5x5x5BLD: * 16:06.03


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.55, (13.92), 16.92, 14.42, (17.05) = 15.96
*4x4:* 1:03.65, (1:03.12), 1:12.64, 1:10.10, (1:19.76) = 1:08.80
*5x5:* 1:39.83, 1:39.65, 1:41.33, (1:38.29), (1:42.21) = 1:40.27
*6x6:* 3:43.75, (3:09.89), (DNF), 3:25.38, 3:20.85 = 3:29.99
*7x7:* 5:24.69, 5:40.58, (5:03.68), (6:44.97), 5:24.15 = 5:29.81
*OH:* (DNF), 34.37, (27.45), 34.07, 38.01 = 35.48
*Megaminx:* 2:06.84, 2:09.09, (1:43.43), (2:07.70), 1:51.70 = 2:02.08
*Pyraminx:* 9.32, (12.50), 9.14, (7.86), 9.76 = 9.41
*Square-1:* 45.64, 38.60, 31.30, (28.56), (1:08.58) = 38.51

At least megaminx went well...


----------



## aisukuriimu (Mar 11, 2013)

3x3x3: (1:32.13), 1:13.36, 1:29.99, 1:24.32, (1:01.29) = 1:22.56
2x2x2: (25.29), 1:35.30, 38.39, 41.83, (2:47.08) = 58.51


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2013)

Results: congrats to riley, mycube & Iggy

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.80 Sebastien
 3.46 Lapinsavant
 3.97 yuxuibbs
 4.06 mycube
 4.32 riley
 4.37 Iggy
 4.87 FinnGamer
 4.89 gunner
 5.00 Jaycee
 5.07 kasochi
 5.38 bacyril
 5.40 bryson azzopard
 5.44 Alcuber
 5.52 moroder
 5.79 kalyk
 6.15 DuLe
 6.49 Outsmash
 6.75 khoavo12
 6.77 Schmidt
 6.89 Andrew Clayton
 6.90 Mikel
 6.90 bh13
 7.13 DuffyEdge
 7.45 PianoCube
 7.87 Mike Hughey
 8.48 Nihahhat
 8.61 blairubik
 8.88 Gordon
 9.26 Sakoleg
 11.20 MarcelP
 11.53 cxinlee
 11.59 SweetSolver
 12.63 MichaelErskine
 15.75 MatsBergsten
 58.51 aisukuriimu
*3x3x3 *(42)

 10.08 riley
 10.25 jaemin0922
 10.36 antoineccantin
 11.57 CuberMan
 13.09 mycube
 13.73 yuxuibbs
 14.06 kasochi
 14.32 FinnGamer
 14.44 fazcuber
 15.67 khoavo12
 15.88 Jaycee
 15.96 Dene
 16.22 eggseller
 16.32 Outsmash
 16.37 Iggy
 16.63 gunner
 16.94 bryson azzopard
 18.17 cxinlee
 18.24 blairubik
 18.51 Xyfnez
 19.11 DuLe
 19.28 lchu613
 19.63 moroder
 19.72 bacyril
 19.74 Speedcuby
 19.85 PianoCube
 21.46 Mikel
 22.30 Andrew Clayton
 23.16 Mike Hughey
 23.22 DuffyEdge
 23.75 Schmidt
 24.82 Alcuber
 25.15 MarcelP
 26.37 BoBiCa
 26.78 Tj2OY
 26.93 Sakoleg
 27.35 bh13
 28.35 Nihahhat
 29.08 lemakk
 33.85 Gordon
 34.86 MatsBergsten
 1:22.56 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(27)

 50.51 riley
 52.10 Lapinsavant
 52.12 mycube
 58.07 henrik
 59.71 gunner
 1:04.37 Iggy
 1:04.95 FinnGamer
 1:05.17 bryson azzopard
 1:08.80 Dene
 1:13.60 khoavo12
 1:15.65 yuxuibbs
 1:16.87 Jaycee
 1:18.07 bacyril
 1:32.99 DuLe
 1:36.77 kasochi
 1:38.13 DuffyEdge
 1:40.20 Andrew Clayton
 1:43.25 blairubik
 1:46.41 bh13
 1:48.61 Sakoleg
 1:49.86 lemakk
 2:02.85 Schmidt
 2:04.76 Outsmash
 2:19.45 PianoCube
 2:38.36 MatsBergsten
 3:59.15 Gordon
 4:01.03 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:38.51 mycube
 1:40.27 Dene
 1:47.97 riley
 1:58.48 bryson azzopard
 2:01.34 FinnGamer
 2:13.19 bacyril
 2:16.80 Iggy
 2:35.74 Andrew Clayton
 2:38.36 yuxuibbs
 2:41.19 gunner
 3:18.24 DuLe
 3:18.73 DuffyEdge
 5:14.06 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:14.57 mycube
 3:29.99 Dene
 3:47.21 bacyril
 4:53.42 yuxuibbs
 6:25.80 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:29.36 mycube
 5:20.51 bacyril
 5:29.81 Dene
 5:32.96 antoineccantin
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 13.75 antoineccantin
 18.10 yuxuibbs
 22.73 Xyfnez
 24.22 mycube
 28.14 riley
 28.87 Outsmash
 32.68 Jaycee
 33.37 gunner
 33.75 PianoCube
 33.88 Iggy
 34.32 eggseller
 35.48 Dene
 36.57 FinnGamer
 38.27 moroder
 38.99 kasochi
 44.83 Mikel
 47.44 DuLe
 48.78 DuffyEdge
 50.20 blairubik
 1:00.10 Schmidt
 1:00.97 hfsdo
 1:11.02 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:02.96 antoineccantin
 1:49.17 PianoCube
 3:27.38 DuLe
 4:33.69 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 16.78 riley
 25.33 Iggy
 25.36 Mike Hughey
 29.56 Mikel
 33.98 MatsBergsten
 38.52 Andrew Clayton
 49.58 DuffyEdge
 57.94 Schmidt
 1:02.98 blairubik
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 47.63 riley
 55.56 eggseller
 58.80 Iggy
 1:11.09 MatsBergsten
 1:28.81 Mikel
 1:33.38 Mike Hughey
 1:34.82 blairubik
 2:06.23 okayama
 2:46.65 Andrew Clayton
 3:12.31 DuffyEdge
 3:23.97 DuLe
 4:19.55 bacyril
 DNF kasochi
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:08.37 MatsBergsten
 7:37.77 Mike Hughey
10:43.00 henrik
11:48.58 Sakoleg
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:49.22 Mike Hughey
14:34.15 MatsBergsten
16:06.03 cmhardw
29:47.93 okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/8 (50:45)  mycube
9/10 (55:08)  MatsBergsten
7/10 (34:22)  riley
4/5 (24:16)  Iggy
2/2 (13:31)  bacyril
2/2 (16:29)  DuffyEdge
4/6 (55:38)  PianoCube
3/7 (60:00)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:05.54 bacyril
 1:07.99 blairubik
 1:20.50 DuLe
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:11.21 riley
 1:13.71 mycube
 1:22.67 Lapinsavant
 1:23.01 FinnGamer
 1:30.81 gunner
 1:44.24 bacyril
 1:49.76 yuxuibbs
 1:54.96 khoavo12
 2:03.55 blairubik
 2:05.16 kasochi
 2:06.81 DuLe
 2:27.99 DuffyEdge
 2:33.78 bh13
 2:55.94 Schmidt
 4:32.03 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:45.91 riley
 3:04.86 mycube
 3:30.83 gunner
 3:46.32 FinnGamer
 4:11.57 bacyril
 4:33.63 yuxuibbs
 5:13.98 blairubik
 5:23.20 khoavo12
 5:28.04 DuLe
 6:15.75 DuffyEdge
 9:32.29 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 1.22 yuxuibbs
 4.60 DuLe
 5.85 Gordon
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.40 yuxuibbs
 8.80 DuLe
*Skewb*(1)

 23.02 Schmidt
*Clock*(3)

 8.58 Iggy
 24.24 Schmidt
 31.28 Nihahhat
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.13 Iggy
 6.40 Alcuber
 6.53 DuLe
 8.58 Username
 9.39 bacyril
 9.41 Dene
 9.73 riley
 11.01 gunner
 12.12 BoBiCa
 13.34 yuxuibbs
 13.38 Speedcuby
 14.12 Schmidt
 14.74 bh13
 15.30 DuffyEdge
 16.65 MichaelErskine
 18.69 blairubik
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:29.89 riley
 1:47.90 gunner
 1:54.23 Iggy
 2:02.08 Dene
 2:02.77 bacyril
 2:20.68 mycube
 2:27.31 Username
 2:36.23 PianoCube
 3:08.37 yuxuibbs
 3:33.71 DuLe
 5:11.10 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(8)

 23.65 Outsmash
 25.30 kalyk
 34.21 lemakk
 38.51 Dene
 43.75 okayama
 45.55 bacyril
 1:08.62 Schmidt
 1:37.09 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

24 okayama
26 Sebastien
28 guusrs
38 Mike Hughey
41 DuLe
46 PianoCube
49 MarcelP
50 DuffyEdge
52 mrjames113083
60 Gordon
66 bh13
67 Speedcuby
DNF  Xyfnez
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

264 riley
247 mycube
199 Iggy
186 bacyril
183 yuxuibbs
165 gunner
162 DuLe
147 FinnGamer
147 MatsBergsten
144 Dene
134 DuffyEdge
111 PianoCube
110 kasochi
104 Jaycee
102 blairubik
98 Mike Hughey
95 Outsmash
95 khoavo12
94 bryson azzopard
86 antoineccantin
81 Lapinsavant
79 okayama
79 Schmidt
79 Andrew Clayton
70 Mikel
66 eggseller
64 bh13
62 Xyfnez
60 Sebastien
60 moroder
56 Alcuber
44 MarcelP
44 jaemin0922
42 CuberMan
42 Speedcuby
40 Sakoleg
39 Gordon
38 henrik
37 fazcuber
35 cxinlee
34 kalyk
28 lemakk
24 Username
24 lchu613
23 Nihahhat
22 BoBiCa
22 guusrs
19 MichaelErskine
16 mrjames113083
11 cmhardw
11 Tj2OY
7 aisukuriimu
6 hfsdo
6 SweetSolver


----------

